# LCD Projection Panel....USES?



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

OK, I just wanted to see what kind of ideas I could squeeze out of you folks.

I just received my projection panel and overhead projector from E-bay for around $50, the panel itself is pretty old it has 24,000 colors is 640 X 480 res. and has a slow refresh rate, the projector is a 3M 213, I hooked it up to the computer and it looks pretty good in a dark room.

fast videos look a little blurry but other than that it is looking like it has a whole bunch of potential for what I paid for it.

I want to fog up my room and play windows media player visuals through it to see what it looks like. 

now my question to you is...

What would you do with this cheap but rather large video projector?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hide it in a box and project blurry images as ghosts


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi there John,

Given the fact you're into projectors, a project like the one on the link below may be just right for you. Somehow the animated image of a man is projected onto a styrofoam male wig form. It reminds me of something similar I saw when I was very young inside the Disney World haunted house. I'm not exactly sure the equipment you have pictured could achieve the animated effect. But if you do figure out how this is done, I'd love to know myself.

http://www.animatedlighting.com/gal...Type=wmpHi&videoName=TimB-Halloween2006-L.wmv


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool vid. Thanks for posting it! :d


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hib, is that panel especially bright? Or does a bright light shine through it? I guess my question is, could an ordinary flat panel be converted to a projection screen using an ordinary overhead projector? THat would be great, as one could a BUNCH of $$$ if it was possible.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL  I thought that's what is was!?!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Richie said:


> Hi there John,
> 
> Given the fact you're into projectors, a project like the one on the link below may be just right for you. Somehow the animated image of a man is projected onto a styrofoam male wig form. It reminds me of something similar I saw when I was very young inside the Disney World haunted house. I'm not exactly sure the equipment you have pictured could achieve the animated effect. But if you do figure out how this is done, I'd love to know myself.
> 
> http://www.animatedlighting.com/gal...Type=wmpHi&videoName=TimB-Halloween2006-L.wmv


just watched that video...
it's a great idea.

i just have a question.
do you know of a way that i could contact the people who put on that display?
i FREAKED out when i saw the blow up jack skellington and i HAVE to have one.
if you know of any way to contact them please let me know!

thanks a ton!
.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> LOL I thought that's what is was!?!


I thought so too, but it could be there is a brighter light than the usual flat panel shining through. I wanted to know if WAS a regular flat panel or not. If it IS a regular flat panel, that would be one helluva solution for the projector challenged folks like me out there.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

FrontYard,

I'm trying to find out about that animated display. The only information I have at this point, the Video is WMV format and triggered by Animation Director. He may also live in Colorado, but again, if I find out more information, I'll be sure to post it here. 

BTW...those that looked at that link I posted, do you agree that the image was projected onto a styrofoam wig form or was I just seeing things?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, not quite what you may be looking for...but if you have $20,000 to play with, this is cool! http://www.masternewmedia.org/news/2006/07/24/video_display_interface_of_the.htm


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

For a mere $2,000 here are some talking busts
http://www.spookyplanet.com/shop/Talking-Statues-pr-17536.html

Here the closest to a homemade version I've found yet
http://www.hauntinggrounds.org/hhgbsta.htm


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Hib, is that panel especially bright? Or does a bright light shine through it? I guess my question is, could an ordinary flat panel be converted to a projection screen using an ordinary overhead projector? THat would be great, as one could a BUNCH of $$$ if it was possible.


Hi Dr. Morbius.

This LCD projection panel just sits on top of the projector table and the light shines right through it. There are some people that use LCD screens from monitors for this purpose, however, this one is already to go. I paid like 25 bucks for it, it is plug and play. the problem with using LCD screens from monitors is controlling the heat blasting onto the screen. there are better projection panels with higher resolution,refresh rates and 16 milloin colors on E-bay and they are not much more expensive.

the major drawback of the setup I have is the brightness of the overhead projector. I'm thinking of beefing up the light with a 500 watt halogen work floodlight.

I mainly purchased this for a custom built D&D Map table. as it is not bright enough I will use it to project shadows and other stuff onto the windows for Halloween. I bet it would make an awesome vortex effect with a fog machine.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Be carful beefing up that light as it may melt things and become a fire hazard.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Holograms on the horizon...I can see the haunt possibilies already.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is another "singing busts" prop.

http://www.nmnightmare.com/nmnightmare/busts.htm


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I found a site dedicated to the hobby of building your own LCD projectors. Typical cost to build $300-$500..a fraction of a pro projector. With all the enthusiasm out there about using projectors, I thought this link could be of use. There is also a link from there to a forum. I think this is really neat! It talks about your set up, Hib, and alot of folks are doing this.
http://www.diyprojectorcompany.com/index.php


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

I would use this setup to project video simular to the big scream tv stuff on a large sheet of plexiglass....or you could put a opaque shower curtain from walmart on your window and project some horror video...

Kinda like this virtual santa video...by the way I own this dvd, and this thing stops traffic at christmas time.
http://www.christmaslightshow.com/xcart/product.php?productid=2&cat=3&page=1

Projecting on a bust:
Mike Fox did this at last years haunt with a video projector I loaned him. Here are some tips we learned...We won best indoor haunt in the country with this setup at this years hauntx awards

1. You need a high quality projector 1024x768 works great
2. your bust needs to match the face you video taped for alignment reasons.
3. you need to add a gobo to the lens to block out stray light (aluminum foil with hole in the middle).


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats on the awards, HG! And thanks for the tips. Are there any vids of the busts?


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Congrats on the awards, HG! And thanks for the tips. Are there any vids of the busts?


There are some video's, and I know he submitted one to HauntX, but I will have to contact him to see if he wants it posted???


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I really want to attend a HauntX. I live semi close enough. I'm truely in awe of Mike's work. It would be cool to meet him someday. I hope he allows a posting of the vid.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

I got a response form Mike Fox he doesn't want to put it on the internet just yet...I think he plans to market it first. Sorry Guys.. :-(


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Awwww..I completely understand.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I wonder what would happen if made a big double pane window out of Shrink window plastic and pumped my chilled ghetto fog machine into the top and projected the image onto it.????? hmmmmm.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

that just prompted another idea... a maze or room made with these "windows" filled with swirling fog.hmmmmm.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I can see alot of folks bumping into plastic! LOL!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

OK, So I talked my better half into getting a real projector, so far we have had two outdoor movie nights in the back yard and I am now typing this on a 7' x 7' screen in my living room, rear projection with this one works well with just a white bed sheet, So I am thinking of putting up a sheet in my window for Halloween and projecting stuff on it. 

I was just wondering if anyone could point me to some scary movie clips or animation loops?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Bumping this to include yet another do-it-yourself how-to from the Instructables website:
http://www.instructables.com/id/LCD-Overhead-Projector/


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Im still curious about the D&D mapping table


----------

